# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  2 phương án đổi giờ làm, giờ học

## tanphatdoor

*2 phương án đổi giờ làm, giờ học** Bộ Giao thông Vận tải vừa có văn bản số 6956/BGTVT-VT chính thức gửi lên Thủ tướng Chính phủ đề xuất giờ làm việc, giờ học tập, kinh doanh thương mại tại Thành phố Hà Nội để giảm ùn tắc giao thông.*
Trên cơ sở sắp xếp một cách khoa học và hợp lý để vừa đảm bảo công việc, vừa không ảnh hưởng lớn đến đời sống của cán bộ công chức, không xáo trộn sinh hoạt gia đình, đặc biệt bảo đảm giờ giấc sinh hoạt phù hợp với nhịp sinh học của các đối tượng là học sinh mầm non, tiểu học và Trung học cơ sở, Bộ Giao thông Vận tải đề xuất 2 phương án thay đổi thời gian làm việc và học tập. gia vang hom nay 
Theo phương án thứ nhất, cán bộ công chức cơ quan trung ương sáng làm việc từ 9-12 giờ, chiều từ 13-18 giờ; cán bộ công chức Hà Nội sáng từ 8 giờ 30-12 giờ, chiều từ 13-17 giờ 30; Học sinh mầm non, tiểu học, Trung học cơ sở sẽ học từ 8 giờ sáng đến 17 giờ 30 chiều; Học sinh Trung học phổ thông học sáng từ 7-11 giờ, chiều từ 12 giờ 30-16 giờ 30; Sinh viên đại học khu vực quận Cầu Giấy và Thanh Xuân học sáng từ 6-11 giờ, chiều từ 12-17 giờ; sinh viên đại học khu vực quận Đống Đa, Hai Bà Trưng sáng học từ 7-12 giờ, chiều từ 13-18 giờ; các trung tâm thương mại mở cửa từ 9 giờ 30-23 giờ. anh nong cua ngoc trinh
Ở phương án thứ 2, các đối tượng cán bộ công chức cơ quan Trung ương, Hà Nội, học sinh mầm non, tiểu học, Trung học cơ sở, Trung học phổ thông và Trung tâm kinh doanh thương mại giữ nguyên như phương án 1.
Riêng đối tượng sinh viên đại học 4 quận nội thành được điều chỉnh như sau: Quận Cầu Giấy và Thanh Xuân sáng từ 7-12 giờ, chiều từ 13-18 giờ; Quận Đống Đa và Hai Bà Trưng sáng từ 8-13 giờ, chiều từ 14-19 giờ.

_Việc điều chỉnh giờ học, việc làm theo dự kiến sẽ giảm được ùn tắc giao thông_
Bộ Giao thông Vận tải đề nghị Thủ tướng Chính phủ giao Ủy ban Nhân dân Thành phố Hà Nội, Bộ Giáo dục và Đào tạo hướng dẫn tổ chức thực hiện. Đối với các doanh nghiệp sản xuất kinh doanh, khuyến khích bố trí giờ làm việc tránh giờ cao điểm. de an thay doi gio lam gio hoc
Trước đó, trong cuộc họp với các Sở, ngành Hà Nội để lấy ý kiến liên quan đến đề xuất đổi giờ học, làm việc của Bộ Giao thông Vận tải, ông Nguyễn Quốc Hùng, Giám đốc Sở Giao thông Vận tải Hà Nội, cho rằng việc điều chỉnh giờ học, việc làm là cần thiết để giảm ùn tắc giao thông nhưng cần nghiên cứu khoa học trong quá trình thực hiện. Phạm vi tiến hành thí điểm nên chăng cũng thu hẹp hơn, trước tiên tập trung ở nhóm đối tượng sinh viên và trung tâm thương mại vì đây là lực lượng tự lập không chịu ảnh hưởng nhiều từ việc thay đổi giờ học, giờ làm. thay doi gio lam gio hoc
“Mặc dù giải pháp này có tính tích cực song nếu làm ngay sẽ không đủ cơ sở mà cần có thời gian khảo sát thêm. Dù điều chỉnh giờ như thế nào thì cũng xuất phát từ thực tiễn, quyền lợi của nhân dân. Chính sách đưa ra không được nhân dân ủng hộ sẽ có tác dụng ngược lại,” ông Hùng chia sẻ. phim chieu rap
Hiện tại, trên địa bàn Thành phố Hà Nội có khoảng 360.000 học sinh mầm non, 470.000 học sinh tiểu học, 320.000 học sinh trung học cơ sở và 215.000 học sinh trung học phổ thông. gia iphone 3gs 
Số lượng sinh viên đại học và cao đẳng học tại các cơ sở đào tạo trong nội thành là gần 478.000 sinh viên, trong đó nhiều nhất là quận Cầu Giấy và quận Đống Đa (13 trường) và Thanh Xuân, Hai Bà Trưng (6 trường). Số lượng cán bộ, công chức hưởng lương ngân sách là 355.000 người, trong đó cơ quan Trung ương có hơn 202.000 người, chiếm 57,1%. Số còn lại là cán bộ cơ quan trực thuộc Hà Nội. gia vang hom nay 


[/I]

----------

